

SketchDeck(YC W14) turns terrible slides into beautiful presentations in one day. - nRike
http://blog.ycombinator.com/sketchdeck-yc-w14-turns-terrible-slide-decks-into-beautiful-presentations-in-just-a-day

======
ScottWhigham
Isn't this just blogspam? I mean, I know it's the ycombinator blog but no need
for a double standard IMO.

